# New Orchids Arrived Today!



## Bolero (Apr 2, 2009)

These are the first orchids I've bought this year.....I need to fill the new orchid house, although they haven't made much of a dent. 17 in total.

Sc Cherry Bee 'Kate' x Blc Zilzie Fry 'Jay Kay' x 3
C. Princess Bells 'Betty's Bouquet' x Sc Lana Coryell 'Deborah'
Pot Burana Beauty 'Burana'
Ctna Netasiri Black-Night x 2
Sc Dal's Good One 'Max' x Blc Waianae Leopard 'Bette'
Lc Mari's Song x Slc Red Jewel 'Tara'
Pot Dal's Emperor 'Allan' x Sc Royal Beau 'Alex L' x 3
Lc Rudak 'Signature' x Sl Orpetii 
C. Dal's Maid 'Rosella' x Slc Bright Angel 'Warren'
Ctna Capri 'Lea' x Blc Dal's Reward 'Bette'
Slc Precious Katie 'Deborah' x Sc Royal Beau 'Anthea'
C. amethystoglossa 'H&R' x 'H&R' (4N)


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice Start!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2009)

A cattman!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 2, 2009)

Some one please show the man where he can get some Paphs and Phrags. Oh wait! I can:
Burleigh Park Orchid Nursery and
Woolf Orchid Culture.

tt4n


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2009)

Great haul!!!!! Can't wait to see bloom pictures...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

Good pickup, enjoy.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 3, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Some one please show the man where he can get some Paphs and Phrags. Oh wait! I can:
> Burleigh Park Orchid Nursery and
> Woolf Orchid Culture.
> 
> tt4n



But I already own these..........

Paph Armeni White
Paph armeniacum x hangianum 
Paph barbigerum (2)
Paph Chocolate Shot 'Hot Dip' x (Kimberley Szabo x Kerry Ann) 'Birthday Present'
Paph conco-bellatulum 'Ching Hua' x hangianum 'No. 24' 
Paph delenatii ‘NV’
Paph delenatii x Gold Dollar ‘Tetragold’ (4N)
Paph delenatii 'Giant' x hangianum 'Hsiao'
Paph delenatii x Pine Glow
Paph Delophyllum
Paph esquirolei ‘W.O.C’ x self
Paph esquirolei ‘alba’ (2)
Paph Fairieanum ‘Yu Tong’ x sibling
Paph Fanaticum 'Landsdale' AM/AOC x micranthum 'Foxy
Paph Fanaticum x vietnamense ‘Hsiao’
Paph Fumi's Gold x micranthum 'Red-n-Gold'
Paph Fumi’s Gold ‘K&H’ x micranthum ‘Darkest’
Paph Golddollar (primulinum var album x armeniacum var album)
Paph Hamana x Golden Acre
Paph hangianum ‘Hugo’ x Joyce Hasegawa
Paph hangianum 'Nancy' x S. Gratrix 'Hsiao' 
Paph helenae (2)
Paph henryanum ‘B’ x sibling ‘Su’ (2)
Paph Ho Chi Minh
Paph Iantha Stage
Paph Kevin Porter
Paph leucochilum x hangianum (2)
Paph Liberty Taiwan
Paph (Lisa Olivelees x Golden Key) x Paph hangianum semi-alba
Paph Lynleigh Kooperwitz
Paph Magic Lantern (3)
Paph Magic Lantern ‘Hsiao’ x hangianum ‘Big Pouch’
Paph malipoense x hangianum
Paph Mem Rolf Bolin
Paph micranthum ‘Newbold’ x micranthum ‘Kerry Way 4’
Paph micranthum x armeniacum
Paph micranthum x Elise Lauren
Paph micranthum x hangianum (2)
Paph micranthum ‘Fatso’ x superbiens ‘Monster’
Paph micranthum ‘Red ‘n’ Gold’ x Fumi’s Gold (2)
Paph micranthum x vietnamense
Paph Mint Chocolate
Paph Norito Hasegawa (2)
Paph Norito Hasegawa 'Playfull' x micranthum 'Foxy'
Paph Pinocchio 'Dressden' x hangianum 'No. 26'
Paph Psyche ‘Perfect Circle’ x Conco-bellatulum ‘ys 8936 White’
Paph Ruth Curran x Magic Mood 'June'
Paph St Swithin ‘9766’ x glaucophyllum
Paph sukhakulii ‘Scottie’ x sukhakulii ‘Anne’
Paph Tonsuk
Paph venustum x self
Paph venustum ‘alba’ (3)
Paph venustum alba x venustum alba ‘Flat Petals’ (2)
Paph vietnamense
Paph vietnamense x malipoense
Paph wenshanese 'Yellow Tiger' x hangianum 'No. 21' 
Paph Wossner Vietnam Love x vietnamense 'Yip San' (2)

Do I really need more paphs? Actually the answer is probably yes.......!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2009)

Touche!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 5, 2009)

very nice catt selection!!! are they BS / in spike? Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2009)

You are getting quite a collection!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 6, 2009)

Not blooming size, just seedlings. One or two might flower next year and the rest will take another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## bench72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Bolero, are these from Rosella? I bought a couple of the same plants at the Orchid Fair last weekend.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep they are from Rosella. They seem to grow some great stuff.


----------

